# Twin's Leg Journal



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2002)

This will be ONLY a leg journal.  Since legs are so undertrained generally and so hard to get motivated for (by me), I am going to publicly track my progress.

Some background.  I am 5'11", 215.   I have been training for years but after a layoff have been back since September, 01.  I was hitting legs pretty good but just missed about a month of leg training.  I train each bodypart once a week and train legs on Wednesday, so my posts will usually come then.

My focus here is on quads (squats and sleds).  My hammys and calves grow pretty easily and for them I just train instinctively and go for the burn.  So, while I always train them, I won't be posting those stats.

I'll start with my first leg workout after the month layoff which was on Wednesday, 4/3:

Squats: 

315 x 6 
365 x 5 
315 x 8 

Extensions: 
110 x 25 
130 x 20 

Yesterday, 4/10 I did:

Squats: 
315 x 12 
365 x 8 
405 x 6 (but these were only 3/4 reps, next week I should get full reps) 

Presses (Sled): 
7 Plates (per side) x 10 
7 Plates (per side) x 10 

Extensions: 
100 x 20 
140 x 15 

Next week should show a big improvement, especially on Sleds because I am just getting back.  Then I should level off and I'll be looking for incremental, but constant improvement.  Anyone else who wants to join in on the Leg Training bandwagon, please do!!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

Hi! Do you also do walking lunges? I know you said that you will only be posting the exercises you do for your quads...but I thought that walking lunges worked quads as well as glutes? Maybe not... 

Good luck! My legs need help to, but I don't really go as heavy as you...go figure!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2002)

I am glad to see someone else is interested in legs!!!

No I don't do walking lunges.  Yes, they hit quads as well.  As you can see, I focus on the heavier lifts.  Actually the foundation for me is squats, sleds and stiff-leg deadlifts (for the hammys).

I have done walking lunges though and they are a good exercise.  I did them during my diet phase prior to a my shows.  I would especially recommend them for women, but not for adding mass.  

After my normal workout, I am ready to puke, so adding lunges might just kill me!!!

Thanks for checking in!


----------



## Miss LeDix (Apr 11, 2002)

Well...earlier this week I did walking lunges with a 15 lb db in each hand...are you impressed??  

Very cool that you did shows. Was that a while ago? There are many people on these boards that have either done shows, are going to do shows, or just like to talk about shows. LOL. 

Yes, I can see from the three digit numbers on the wieght amount for your exercises that you somewhat focus on the heavy stuff! 

I like to post on people's journals. You can visit mine when you get a chance. You'll have to filter through all the non-fitness related banter though.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2002)

Yes, I am quite impressed!!!  You can also put a bar across your shoulders.  I'll check out your journal.

I have done 2 shows -- a while ago!  My first was in fall 96 and my last was in May 98.  It was a lot of fun.  I'd like to do another, maybe next year.  But I promised myself I wouldn't unless I could come in bigger.  I was 180 at each show (I am 5'11").  If I could be ripped to shreds at 190, I'd do it again.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2002)

Dr. Pain could get you ripped to shreds at 190!

Glad to see this, legs in general are neglected by a lot of people, a person w/ a good set of wheels earns my respect every time! Will be interesting to watch your progress


----------



## Fade (Apr 11, 2002)

Cool, someone that uses some weight on leg day. Good job.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2002)

Well, its good to see some knowledgable people checking in, thanks.

I don't know Dr. Pain, but perhaps.  I need to add about 10 pounds of muscle and lose 30 pounds of fat though!

Fade, I always train heavy...why else train?


----------



## Fade (Apr 11, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Twin Peak *_
> 
> Fade, I always train heavy...why else train?



True true.

I have a guy that wants to train legs with me but he keeps chickening out. Nobody likes to hit legs heavy. Fortunatly my 14yo son does.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 11, 2002)

Excellent.  I don't really enjoy heavy squats but I do them.  I love heavy sleds.  Next week I am shooting for 10-11 plates/side.

I know you are a pretty big guy....what weights and rep range do you normally hit.


----------



## Fade (Apr 11, 2002)

This is last Tues. leg workout.
I've been doing squats for about 3 months now and I have to say I love them.

Squats: 255x8 305x5 350x3 405x2x1x1 315x5 
Leg press: 860x15 950x12 1040x12 1130x12 
Stiff leg DL: 135x10 225x10 225x8 
Leg ext: stack 200x26x25 
Standing calf raises: 187.5x25x20x20 
Lead sled: 312.5x18x16x12 
Seated calf raises: 100x10x12 110x10 
At home did standing leg curls: 50x12x12x12x12


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 11, 2002)

Pussy! I can do those w8's in my sleep  

Okay, I know, I'm dreaming  

TwinP (what did we say we'd shorten your name to?  ) Dr. Pain (formerly known on this site as Fat Cell) has trained many people for the stage. He coached me for my show and he (we) is/are now helping RealDeal get ready for Musclemania in July. He's um...pretty awesome!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2002)

Glad to hear there are more knowledgeable people about.

I am starting a cutting phase on Monday.  10 weeks.  I am doing a diet similar to the one I used for both of my shows.  It works pretty well for me.  Its high protein, low fat (I know what you are going to say but high fat diets DON't work for me -- believe me I have tried!), and I cycle the carbs.  Three no carb days per week, two high carb days and two low carb days.

For these 10 weeks my carbs will only come from veggies, fruits, brown rice, oatmeal, sweet potatoes, potatoes, and ummm, thats about it.  Its bland but it works.

BTW, I have told you that I have done two shows.  But, as it turns out, I am a pretty decent trainer myself.  My second show, I had a friend do it with me.  About 9 mos before it I started lifting with him.  I watched him in the gym and he worked out like a sissy -- but he still looked good (natural 6 pack) b/c of excellent genes.  When I made him lift with me and push himself he grew like a weed and we decided to do a comp.  I taught him how to pose, designed the workout routine, and planned his diet to a tee (except the box of iced animal crackers he ate 5 days before the show that he didn't tell me about!).  

Long story but bottom line -- HE WON THE SHOW.  I took second in my class, and he beat the guy who beat me!  Bastard!!

I think you were just calling me Peaks, BTW....


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2002)

Peaks  .....did not mean to offend you, lol...I'm a PT too, but I know the stresses of competing and having a coach who has the ability to look objectively at your body and situation while you're freaking from low-carbing is a godsend, I'm sure you know!


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Peaks  .....did not mean to offend you, lol...I'm a PT too, but I know the stresses of competing and having a coach who has the ability to look objectively at your body and situation while you're freaking from low-carbing is a godsend, I'm sure you know!



WHOOPS!  I did not mean to sound defensive, which I guess I did.  I most certianly was NOT offended!  In fact, I asked you who he was!  There is nothing like a good trainer/nutritionist when you are doing a show.  Hell, all the pros have them!  I know I am not above that.

RATHER, something you wrote just triggered a story that I thought I'd relay.   

BTW, I am NOT a PT (and I knew you are, I remember when you passed the test), I am just an avid reader on the topics. 

I'll work on my tone....

*****
And since this IS a leg journal, I will report that today (Friday) my legs are pretty sore.  My quads, inner thighs and glutes, all really feel it.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2002)

....it's cool


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Dr. Pain could get you ripped to shreds at 190!
> 
> Glad to see this, legs in general are neglected by a lot of people, a person w/ a good set of wheels earns my respect every time! Will be interesting to watch your progress






> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Pussy! I can do those w8's in my sleep
> 
> Okay, I know, I'm dreaming
> ...





> _*Originally posted by w8lifter *_
> Peaks  .....did not mean to offend you, lol...I'm a PT too, but I know the stresses of competing and having a coach who has the ability to look objectively at your body and situation while you're freaking from low-carbing is a godsend, I'm sure you know!




Sweetie, you got me on you mind or are you trying to call a Dr.?
w8, I guess I'm at your servicing..err I mean service, and BTW, you didn't freak MUCH! 

TP, good luck, I will help if you need it, sounds like you know your body!


DP

p.s  My credentials.


----------



## w8lifter (Apr 12, 2002)

> _*Originally posted by Dr. Pain *_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You're the only Dr. I need baby....at my service too  ...what I could do w/ that! 

Nice wheels! 

_......um, sorry for pornalizing your journal TP, I just can't control myself when DP is around!  _


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 15, 2002)

Doc --

Glad to see you are around!  Yeah, nice wheels....and just from your avatar, I am impressed.  Well in terms of getting shredded, I am starting a cutting phase today and have a journal for that (i'd add the link but I have no idea how....) and I'd be curious about your input.  

I already know what W8 will say if/when she reads it (add more good fats).  But I have tried that and have not lost any W8 (I was the fat kid growing up) unless I cut the fat AND the carbs.  

W8 -- if anyone was going to pornalize my journal, I am glad it was you....

BTW, DOC, any comments on the leg training would be appreciated.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 17, 2002)

Well, ITS WEDNESDAY!

Started with extensions (knees bothering me a little from Softball Sunday and Tuesday):

110 x 10
110 x 20
130 x 15
150 x 15

Then squats:

315 x 10
405 x 6 (went deep)
365 x 8

Presses:

8 plates/side x 10
9 plates/side x 9
7 plates/side x 10

Stiff Leg Deads:

145 x 10
185 x 10
235 x 10

A little improvement.


----------



## Dr. Pain (Apr 20, 2002)

Depends on whether your legs respond to hig volume/high weight like mine do, but I would incorporate more squats (4-6 sets), less leg presses!

3 out of 4 weeks  back squats, but also do fronts, 1 and 1/4's, hacks and an occassional smith (like evey 4-6 weeks, legs way foward)  We are always trying to use as many angles to tear up a muscle as possible!

Then if you must do LP, try a triple or quadruple drop set or two to failure each weight (we have done septuple, 8 weights, 7 drops), or a few finishishing sets or one legged leg press.

Lots of supersets for Hams.


Just ideas!

DP


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 22, 2002)

Thanks.  I am just getting back in to heavy weights for legs.  After I have done this routine for a while I will work in some of your suggestions.


----------



## Twin Peak (Apr 24, 2002)

ITS WEDNESDAY!!

Despite DP wanting to see MORE squats I had to do less and lighter today.  Why?  I pushed deadlifts so hard yesterday that my lower back is real sore.  So I did light squats, did them last, and went super-deep (ass touching heals).

Yesterday my deadlifts looked like this:

315 x 8
365 x 3
315 x 7

and its only my 3rd time doing deads in years.  Todays leg workout looked like this:

Extensions (to pre-exhaust):
  I did 8 sets working up to 250 x 8.

Presses:
  8 plates x 6
  8 plates x 10
  9 plates x 10
  7 plates x 15

Squats:
  225 x 10 (super-deep)
  225 x 10 (super-deep)

Then I did supersets of curls and seated calf raises.


----------



## Leslie (Jun 20, 2002)

Just wanted to say Hi TP- I couldn't find your other diary!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh jeez...you dug this up!!!  My other is titled "Ripped", let this die its peaceful death!


----------



## Twin Peak (Jun 20, 2002)

Oh yeah....hi!  I keep checkin out your journal but it is moving way to fast for me!!!


----------

